

Ruby, Rails, MongoDB and the Object-Relational Mismatch - sunseb
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/53271876885/ruby-rails-mongodb-and-the-object-relational-mismatch

======
ivan_ah
what would be the equiv. of Mongoid for flask?

Or should I use PyMongo directly?

